# How its made! Colchester Lathe



## Rotaxxx (Jan 21, 2021)

I found this neat video on the manufacturing of Colchester lathes on youtube and thought some of you might enjoy it. Its a older video, but pretty informative!


----------



## kevin.decelles (Jan 21, 2021)

Very cool.  I could watch sand casting videos all day.  I wonder though, how much 'testing' was done on my Chinese 14x40 Modern lathe......  I picture the video looking a little different.....


----------



## 6.5 Fan (Jan 21, 2021)

Good video, think i saw my old machine on the assembly line.


----------



## Chicken lights (Jan 21, 2021)

Was Colchester bought by Clausing? I could swear I saw a new Colchester 13” with Clausing badges on it as well a couple weeks ago


----------

